# LIMA 1989



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Unas cuantas fotos que encontré de Lima...en aquellos viejos tiempos de apagones, atentados terroristas, falta de agua y leche Ency. 

*Centro Histórico*









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Pizarro y el Café Haití









Pasaje a Polvos Azules









Jirón Conde de Superunda









Al parecer la Casona Negreiros...aunque por el terrible estado del inmueble no lo puedo verificar.









Avenida Tacna









Parque Universitario









Plaza San Martín









Palacio de Justicia y Paseo Heroes Navales









Tomemos la moderna Via Expresa Paseo de La República al barrio residencial de Miraflores.









Sonríe! Estas en Miraflores!









Ovalo de Miraflores...algunos recordarán los letreros de El Pacífico (con sus dos caritas), Indianápolis, Graf...









Vista hacia la Avenida Arequipa









A Larquear!









Parque Kennedy...









Esquina miraflorina









Pasaje el Suche









Otra del Suche...The Cheese & Wine Factory, La Gringa, Steak House...









La Avenida Benavides









Otra foto de la misma avenida

Ahora a San Borja! A conocer el distrito "nuevo" de Lima









Tenemos que tomar la Arequipa hasta la Javier Prado y de ahí voltear a la derecha. 









San Borja....qué tranquilidad


















San Borja es un distrito verde


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

Como para salir corriendo:runaway:


Menos mal que está cambiando:S


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

WoW, no sabia como era Lima en ese tiempo, se nota que ha cambiado BASTANTE.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Qué bueno saber que el centro ha mejorado, y miraflores también.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Alvaro0127 said:


> Como para salir corriendo:runaway:
> 
> 
> *Menos mal que está cambiando*:S


ya ha cambiado completamente pero viendo esas fotos me entró miedo x alan garcía :runaway:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> ya ha cambiado completamente pero viendo esas fotos me entró miedo x alan garcía :runaway:


Creo que Lima dejó de ser atractiva en el 75. De ahí solo decayó, hasta el 96, de ahí empezó a mejorar...hasta ahora.

Igual creo que ahora son otros tiempos, a Lima nadie la para.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow! Un gran cambio.. ojalá que el 2020 pensemos lo mismo.. porque seguramente Lima estará el quintuple de mejor!! Viva Lima!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :runaway: cuanta basura y ambulantes..! wow lima a cambiado demasiado!!!! weno seguramente esos colectivos de las fotos deben circular todavia x algunos sitios de Lima.. :bash: 
Lima lo q pide es mas reordenamiento vehicular


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow , la diferencia es inmensa !! ,, muchos ambulantes en esos tiempos , y las calles mas sucias !!


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Se nota el cambio, huy se veía muy caótica.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

q tiempos aquellos (....) ojalá que nunca vuelvan !

que pena, la plz de Pizarro, tan bonita que era !!!!!!


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow como que un poquito deprimente verdad. Se ve tan triste y con todos esos carros viejos, Hubieron fotos que me recordaron a La Habana.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Que tal diferencia! Esas fotos muestran una ciudad sin gracia alguna, pero ahora eso está cambiando, claro que en ciertas zonas si y en otras no. Se tienen que implementar planes de desarrollo en conjunto.
Otra cosa...se observa al Volkswagen Escarabajo en su época de más abundancia en el país...si lo vemos en ese sentido, en estos tiempos sería el Daewoo Tico.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Las primeras tres fotos me encantaron, el resto se ve una ciudad gris en crisis, felizmente a mi nunca me toco vivir eso pero ojala qwue nunca vuelvan esos tiempos, que Lima suba y no pare de subir. Y no solo Miraflores, San Iisdro y 5 distritos más sino todos todos!! el cono norte, sur, y este, el callao, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Y eso que yo si crecí en esa Lima...claro, evitabamos pasar por el centro, pero uno no podía evitar el caos.

Un año despues Miraflores cambió gracias a Andrade. Su primera obra fue la remodelación del Parque Kennedy.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Como cambian las cosas por el paso de los años, me pregunto cuantos vehiculos de los que salen en la foto aun estaran circulando.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow...realmente Lima ha cambiado mucho en el último tiempo.
Felicitaciones kay:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Verdaderamente que si ha habido un cambio en la ciudad, desde esos tiempos. Yo estuvé en Lima en ese año casualmente y no me daban muchas ganas de salir, habia huelga de recogedores de basura, la ciudad estaba bastante sucia, las areas verdes sin mantenimiento, el famoso Inti, que no servia para nada. Desgraciadamente fué uno de los ultimos años de la presidencia de Alan Garcia, y todo era un desastre total..acordarse de eso especialmente en estos tiempos en que existe la gran posibilidad de que Alan Garcia sea otra vez presidente del pais, me da una sensación de frustación y panico a la vez, pensando lo que podría pasarle al pais nuevamente. Ojala no sea asi. :runaway:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que descuidado, sucio, feo y caotico era antes lima, todo lo opuesto a lo que hoy vemos, cuanto ha cambiado............sea quiza por esto que algunos tengan esa imagen de lima, cuando no mas luce asi.........ahora es un polo turistico atractivo y con muchas cosas que conocer, excepto algunos distritos, pero tambien hay ahora mucha seguridad ciudadana


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

QUE HORRIBLE FUERON ESOS TIEMPOS EN LAS FOTOS SE VE LO DESTARTALADO QUE ESTABA EL PARQUE AUTOMOTOR, HABIA ESCACES DE REPUESTOS,LAS VENTAS DE VEHICULOS NUEVOS SE CONTABAN CON LOS DEDOS DE LA MANO, OSEA CON UN PARQUE AUTOMOTOR QUE SE REDUJO DURANTE DOS AÑOS SEGUIDOS ALGO RARO EN
EL MUNDO, EL CENTRO LLENO DE AMBULANTES, LA CIUDAD DESCUIDADA,SIN EL ORNATO QUE HAY AHORA EN LOS DISTRITOS CENTRALES DE LA CIUDAD, CON GRIFOS ANTICUADOS PARA ESOS TIEMPOS, CON UNIVERSIDADES ESTATALES PINTARRAJEDAS, COLAS DE NUNCA ACABAR EN MIGRACIONES DE 28 DE JULIO, CON MONTONES DE AVISOS "SE VENDE POR VIAJE" CON APAGONES, SIN EDIFICIOS EN CONSTRUCCION, COLAS PARA COMPRAR LOS PRODUCTOS BASICOS, CON UN CANAL 7 QUE FUNCIONABA TRES DIAS O CUATRO DIAS POR SEMANA, OJALA QUE EL LOCO ALAN NO META LA PATA....QUE INCERTIDUMBRE....POR SI ACASO NO HAY FOTOS DE LA AVENIDA LA MARINA DE ESOS AÑOS, COMPARANDOLA CON LO QUE ES AHORA DEBEN SER DEPRIMENTES.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> QUE HORRIBLE FUERON ESOS TIEMPOS EN LAS FOTOS SE VE LO DESTARTALADO QUE ESTABA EL PARQUE AUTOMOTOR, HABIA ESCACES DE REPUESTOS,LAS VENTAS DE VEHICULOS NUEVOS SE CONTABAN CON LOS DEDOS DE LA MANO, OSEA CON UN PARQUE AUTOMOTOR QUE SE REDUJO DURANTE DOS AÑOS SEGUIDOS ALGO RARO EN
> EL MUNDO, EL CENTRO LLENO DE AMBULANTES, LA CIUDAD DESCUIDADA,SIN EL ORNATO QUE HAY AHORA EN LOS DISTRITOS CENTRALES DE LA CIUDAD, CON GRIFOS ANTICUADOS PARA ESOS TIEMPOS, CON UNIVERSIDADES ESTATALES PINTARRAJEDAS, COLAS DE NUNCA ACABAR EN MIGRACIONES DE 28 DE JULIO, CON MONTONES DE AVISOS "SE VENDE POR VIAJE" CON APAGONES, SIN EDIFICIOS EN CONSTRUCCION, COLAS PARA COMPRAR LOS PRODUCTOS BASICOS, CON UN CANAL 7 QUE FUNCIONABA TRES DIAS O CUATRO DIAS POR SEMANA, OJALA QUE EL LOCO ALAN NO META LA PATA....QUE INCERTIDUMBRE....POR SI ACASO NO HAY FOTOS DE LA AVENIDA LA MARINA DE ESOS AÑOS, COMPARANDOLA CON LO QUE ES AHORA DEBEN SER DEPRIMENTES.



¿Exageras o en realidad fueron tan malos tiempos?, así como lo describes casi apocalíptica la situación.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

xoceelias said:


> ¿Exageras o en realidad fueron tan malos tiempos?, así como lo describes casi apocalíptica la situación.


Así era...claro, uno seguía con la rutina, al cole, al trabajo, a tomar un helado, con sus amigos, al cine...etc...

Pero así era la situación. Uno hasta llegaba a acostumbrarse.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CINE ALCAZAR, OVALO GUTIERREZ 1987 (foto de Arkivperu)










CINEPLANET ALCAZAR 2006...mismo lugar (foto de Guillermo)










:cheers:


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

^^ Jajajaja coño esos cambios me dan risa... antes practicamente era una ciudad abandonada y ahora awww :hug:


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Las fotos me retrotraen a una epoca de terror, inseguridad, desorden, desconcierto generalizado. Las miseras que la capital exhibe en sus calles llenas de carros viejos, ambulantes y edificios descuidados es fiel reflejo de ello. justo al hojear el foro estuve tambien viendo el video de Las Torres de los Nosequien, dios!!!!!!!!!!!!nunca vuelvan los ochentas.............(aunque alan este por regresar...............)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bruno si no te importa, pongo una foto de esa època maso...

Lima 1988


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Si se fijan bien en la foto posteada por Claudia no hay ni un alma en la pza mayor, eso fue por 1986 mas o menos cuando el gobierno de alan cerro el acceso a la plaza al publico por el tema del terrorismo, tal medida incluso duro hasta 1994 ya con el chino (el cambio de guardia tenia que verlo desde las escalinatas del arzobispado).........que epocas de terror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buena foto Clau!

Comparemos:









Antes...









Ahora


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que tal cambio, sin duda todo ha mejorado incluso en distritos de los conos, antes no había MegaPlaza ni tantos supermercados por estas zonas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estas son las cuadras 3 y 4 del jiron callao, francamente la calle sigue igual.










Esa no es la casona Negreiros, si se fijan al costado de esa casona hay una supuesta casa en ruinas, pues allí construyeron mi colegio, se llama Albert Einstein y fue inaugurado en 1994, el antiguo local estaba en una casona ubicada en la esquina del jiron Camaná y Callao.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Desgraciademente si era asi.. y ahora, con Alan de nuevo que les espera a los Limeños, hay q tener mucho cuidado, inclusive si caballo loco gana las elecciones. Segun tengo entendido hasta le pega a su mujer././ q desgracia... pero la culpa verdaderamente la tienen todos los peruanos, q han dejado q esos 2 imbeciles hayan quedado para la segunda vuelta. Para empezar segun, yo veo las cosas desde fuera esos dos tarados no deberian de estar corriendo para la presidencia de mi pais, no tienen ningun derecho, y aun asi, los dejaron correr.;.;.en general la gente de mi pais no se sabe quejar y armar escandalo como deberia... por eso esta pasando esto.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sera que lo mas importante q he aprendido en este pais, donde vivo, es quejarse, gritar hacer escandalo si es necesario, pero jamas dejar q gente corrupta, ratera y sinverguenza se aproveche de la democracia y con su repertorio de estupidecez y engaños. Mienta a todo un pais y salga elejido presidente de un pais.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Desgraciademente si era asi.. y ahora, con Alan de nuevo que les espera a los Limeños, hay q tener mucho cuidado, inclusive si caballo loco gana las elecciones. Segun tengo entendido hasta le pega a su mujer././ q desgracia... pero la culpa verdaderamente la tienen todos los peruanos, q han dejado q esos 2 imbeciles hayan quedado para la segunda vuelta. Para empezar segun, yo veo las cosas desde fuera esos dos tarados no deberian de estar corriendo para la presidencia de mi pais, no tienen ningun derecho, y aun asi, los dejaron correr.;.;.en general la gente de mi pais no se sabe quejar y armar escandalo como deberia... por eso esta pasando esto.


La verdad es realmente ingenuo pensar de que Lima se va a poner así de descuidada la noche a la mañana. Lima decayó por más de 20 años consecutivos, desde el 70, no se hacía nada por la ciudad. No es que entró Alan y en 3 años Lima se puso así...eso es FALSO. El Centro Histórico ya venía decayendo desde los 60 y la gran migración a Lima de provincias desde los 50.

La situación económica en los 80 decayó por las medidas económicas que tomó Alan en ese entonces, gastar más de lo necesario, tratar de parar la inflación heredada de los milicos imprimiendo billetes...etc. Fue un mal manejo.

Alan recibirá un país totalmente diferente, un país con una economía sólida y creciente. Alan tiene todas las de ganar...aunque probablemente seguirá siendo el corrupto de siempre, por lo menos ha aprendido algo sobre economía, sobre el modelo chileno, el cual quiere implementar en el Perú, sobre la globalización, sobre la importancia del TLC con USA. Alan no va a querer ni poder fregarla ahora, es su chance para demostrarle al país que en verdad ha cambiado. 

No tenemos que preocuparnos, simplemente observar bien a qué destina todos los recursos, pero la prensa peruana es recontra chismosa, de hecho que ellos serán los policías. Por la economía no tenemos que preocuparnos, seguirá su rumbo.

Así que dejen de comerse las uñas de una vez y de pensar que en 4 años Lima va a dejar de verse como luce ahora y se va a convertir en un caos. Eso es IMPOSIBLE....sentido comun señores...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otra que encontré:

Vista hacia Pardo 1989:










El mismo lugar (aunque no sale la pileta)...foto de Filter, 2006


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buen thread, JBlock. Permite diferenciar claramente la situación de la ciudad (y del país) en una época de depresión económica y social con la actual situación de despegue económico y optimismo en el futuro.
En esa época, la inversión estaba totalmente paralizada, y no había recursos. Por eso, por ejemplo, el parque automotor era de puras carcochas y los municipios no tenían plata ni para regar los parques y bermas, que eran auténticos terrales.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Alan recibirá un país totalmente diferente, un país con una economía sólida y creciente. Alan tiene todas las de ganar...aunque probablemente seguirá siendo el corrupto de siempre, por lo menos ha aprendido algo sobre economía, sobre el modelo chileno, el cual quiere implementar en el Perú, sobre la globalización, sobre la importancia del TLC con USA. Alan no va a querer ni poder fregarla ahora, es su chance para demostrarle al país que en verdad ha cambiado.
> No tenemos que preocuparnos, simplemente observar bien a qué destina todos los recursos, pero la prensa peruana es recontra chismosa, de hecho que ellos serán los policías. Por la economía no tenemos que preocuparnos, seguirá su rumbo.
> Así que dejen de comerse las uñas de una vez y de pensar que en 4 años Lima va a dejar de verse como luce ahora y se va a convertir en un caos. Eso es IMPOSIBLE....sentido comun señores...


Wow. Me sorprendió tu desbordante optimismo.  
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pues las condiciones actuales realmente permiten avizorar un buen futuro, hasta con Alan. Lo único que podría tirar por tierra nuestro optimismo sería un triunfo del cachaco mediocre, lo cual felizmente no va a ocurrir.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, es que muchos aquí temen que el país se destruirá con Alan...eso no es lógico.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si pues, yo tambien estuve en LIma en esas fechas y me ha dado mucha incertidumbre, pero al mismo tiempo me parece bello este thread hecho por J Block, porque asi es como se aprende a caminar para delante, mirando lo pasado y dandonos cuenta de lo bueno que puede ser mejorar en la vida.... Me puse triste y luego sonrei al ver estas fotos, es el thread mas emotivo que he visto en este foro en todo el tiempo que lo visito y participo

Un aplauso para Bruno por encontrar estas fotos, el pasado nos impulsa hacia el futuro y nos hace mejores ciudadanos.


----------



## PERGUILL (May 9, 2006)

La verdad que es una época para el olvido de quienes la vivimos, la ciudad era un caos total, el centro de Lima estaba invadido por ambulantes, parecia un gran mercado, la inseguirdad era total, con atentados terroristas que a uno lo tenían al borde de la paranoia, los apagones que ya eran habitual, los toques de queda que hacian que te recojas temprano a tu casita y si estabas un poco alejado tenía que rezar que pasará un omnibus por que eran escasos, viejos y destartalados. Todo esto nos mantuvo en el atraso en comparación con otras ciudades de latinoamerica. Pero gracias a Dios ha cambiado mucho la situación del país, la ciudad luce más ordenada, hay construcciones modernas, los conos se estan desarrollando, como que se ve el progreso. Pero al ver que Alan García nuevamente parece ser el que va a salir elegido, nos trae a la memoria toda esta desgracia vivida, y tan solo nos queda preguntarnos, ¿Por qué los peruanos olvidamos tan rápido? y querramos que nuevamente nos gobierne este desgraciado, que nos dejo en la miseria absoluta, ¿Seremos tan masoquistas de elegirlo nuevamente, premiarlo por todo su fracaso de gobierno anterior, darle un nueva oportunidad?, Díos nos coja confesados.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

wow, q bueno q no vivi en esa epoca...pucha q tales cambios m alegro mucho de la Lima de ahora


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

hasta que por fin pusiste algo bueno en esta web!


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

esos tiempos.. me acuerdo una vez en el carro de mi papa, pasabamos por la avenida tacna (no se si asi se llama) cuando lanzaron una bomba lagrimojena en plena calle. Que terrible que era lima. :runaway: 

todavia falta bastante por desarrollar. Un ejemplo, hay un solo policia por cada mil personas!!!!!


----------



## KURTNIRVANA (May 29, 2006)

que fea es lima en esos años, de que ha mejorado no mucho sigue siendo fea lima una ciudad de 7 millones y medio que solo tres distritos son desentes osea el 10% de lima , lo demas es feo.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

KURTNIRVANA said:


> que fea es lima en esos años, de que ha mejorado no mucho sigue siendo fea lima una ciudad de 7 millones y medio que solo tres distritos son desentes osea el 10% de lima , lo demas es feo.


bueno esto cambia totalmente la imágen que tenia de tí (empeoro drásticamente). un consejo... visita a un psiquiatra urgente... tienes un problema enorme que te va a cerrar todas las puertas del progreso...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

KURTNIRVANA said:


> que fea es lima en esos años, de que ha mejorado no mucho sigue siendo fea lima una ciudad de 7 millones y medio que solo tres distritos son desentes osea el 10% de lima , lo demas es feo.



mmm... ps.. si según en Lima sólo son 3 lol.. Cuántos serán en arequipa ¿1? 2¿? ninguno..maybe..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

KURTNIRVANA said:


> que fea es lima en esos años, de que ha mejorado no mucho sigue siendo fea lima una ciudad de 7 millones y medio que solo tres distritos son desentes osea el 10% de lima , lo demas es feo.



tu eres feo, tu vida es fea, leerte es feo, saber que alienigenas con cerebro de cucaracha como tu existen es muy feo........

no queremos que este foro se vuelva feo por tu fea causa........asi que tambien hay ban para cerebros inferiores como tu


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

KURTNIRVANA said:


> que fea es lima en esos años, de que ha mejorado no mucho sigue siendo fea lima una ciudad de 7 millones y medio que solo tres distritos son desentes osea el 10% de lima , lo demas es feo.


Por gente como tú todo el Perú tiene una mala imagen de los arequipeños...la forma como tratan a los turistas, como se quejan de las inversiones extranjeras que les dan de comer, la forma como se ponen tan ANTIPATICOS como tú. 

Bueno, tu corta vida en este foro se acabó.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

oxidan said:


> hasta que por fin pusiste algo bueno en esta web!


En cambio tu hasta ahora no lo haces. Todavía seguimos esperando por un buen aporte de tu parte...el cual nunca llegará. El síndrome Down no tiene cura.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...como saben ke ese compare ke dice ke lima es fea , ES AREQUIPENO?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no se desvien del tema señores, no interesa de que planeta haya venido mientras solo haya sido para molestar..


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buen thread, realmente hay poco mas que decir, nos hace recordar tiempos muy dificiles y tambien nos da mucho optimismo al ver como ha mejorado nuestra ciudad. Como alguien dijo, seria genial si podriamos conseguir fotos de sectores como Plaza San Miguel que ha evolucionado vertiginosamente. Seria tambien excelente comparar como era el sector financiero en esa epoca, creo que el unico edificio importante era el de Petro Peru. Son tiempos que felizmente han quedado en el pasado, a nuestra ciudad le espera un futuro aun mejor.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

incaSC said:


> encontre estas de 1989 de la plaza de armas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 no puedo ver la foto del estadio Nacional


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

Me parece muy mal que al pobre arequipeño, kurtnirvana, practicamente "lo tiren al rio" solo por dar su opinion. Si el piensa que Lima es fea, entonces normal, eso es algo subjetivo, es su opinion. Todos nosotros tenemors derecho a nuestra opinion y tenemos que respetar los del vecino, asi no nos caiga...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

por supuesto, todas las personas son libres de expresar sus opiniones y sobre todo aqui, pero mi estimado amigo, respetos guardan respetos.

Ni, él ni nadie va ha estar menospreciando mi ciudad !

las crítias constructivas son bienvenidas, pero aquellos post en donde claramente se ve la mala fe de las personas hno:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Guido1984 said:


> *Me parece muy mal que al pobre arequipeño, kurtnirvana, practicamente "lo tiren al rio" solo por dar su opinion*. Si el piensa que Lima es fea, entonces normal, eso es algo subjetivo, es su opinion. Todos nosotros tenemors derecho a nuestra opinion y tenemos que respetar los del vecino, asi no nos caiga...


Yo pienso lo mismo aunque no lo llegué a ver con vida en el foro... Me hubiera gustado ver sus otros post.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Yo pienso lo mismo aunque no lo llegué a ver con vida en el foro... Me hubiera gustado ver sus otros post.


pues mira el tema de Piura y de Trujillo. Para el ambas son un asco...

Siempre diciendo "Arequipa es mejor, Arequipa es más linda"...

Me parece bien que lo hayan sacado. Elemento como ese no queremos en Inkascrapers.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^ Ah ok! No, yo sé que habrán tenido razones de sobra para tratarlo así pero osea uno que es nuevo y ve que por un comentario salen en avalancha a decirle eso... Como que te quedas mg: qué fue lo que hizo para merecer ese trato? pLop! de todas maneras no lo conocí y veo que no me perdí de nada bueno.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> pues mira el tema de Piura y de Trujillo. Para el ambas son un asco...
> 
> Siempre diciendo "Arequipa es mejor, Arequipa es más linda"...
> 
> Me parece bien que lo hayan sacado. Elemento como ese no queremos en Inkascrapers.


tambien me parece mal que hable asi de Lima, por alguna razon hay arequipeños bien ignorantes que piensan de esa manera y se expresan de esa manera sobre Lima, pero igual no me amargaria ni le digera nada. Es solamente una opinion basada en ignorancia.. , asi pienso yo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Guido1984 said:


> tambien me parece mal que hable asi de Lima, por alguna razon hay arequipeños bien ignorantes que piensan de esa manera y se expresan de esa manera sobre Lima, pero igual no me amargaria ni le digera nada. Es solamente una opinion basada en ignorancia.. , asi pienso yo.


Hay ignorantes en todos lados, no sólo en Arequipa. Pero como dice ud. no se le hubiera hecho caso y listo, se habría aburrido fácilmente y hubiera dejado de molestar... pLop! Bueno es cosa del pasado.


----------



## avrahamsandoval (Nov 4, 2006)

wao me soprenden estas fotos pensar que ahora Lima a mejoreado MUCHO AUN QUE NO CREO EN ESO TANTO AUN LE FALTA POR MEJORAR LO QUE A TODOS ,NOS CUESTA


----------

